# Trying to pick a frog or Toad



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Like Cueball i am interested in a coniverous toad or frog as well. what ones are really aggressive, get a good size and dont need a HUGE place to live. as well are any frogs or toads aggressive with food but also handleable?

The LFS that i work at has a few pacman's
Anyone know anything about toads or frogs?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Can someone help me out'?


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

I dunt no of ne frogs that are super agro or ne thing but if you want a nice frog get a white tree frog their are easy to care for and they get big.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mayby african bullfrog they get pretty large
and frogs souldnt really be handled anyways

large frogs arnt active at also there fore dont need a large tank

or could do a pac man or pixie but they are all fat frogs that arnt very active ,dont need large tank but are always hungry

most frogs arnt active (except small frogs like dart frogs) so dont need a large tank


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Get an african bullfrog they are the most aggressive.They grow really big I think they are the second largest frog species.They can eat a full grown rat when fully grown.And they are more active then pacman frogs.But one problem is their teeth.When fully grown their teeth can give one nasty and painful bite that will draw blood easily. Plus all they need is a 20 long for life. Heres a link to a vid that will probably show how voracious and large they get.

LINK


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Lloyd and Jabbas dad said:


> Get an african bullfrog they are the most aggressive.They grow really big I think they are the second largest frog species.They can eat a full grown rat when fully grown.And they are more active then pacman frogs.But one problem is their teeth.When fully grown their teeth can give one nasty and painful bite that will draw blood easily. Plus all they need is a 20 long for life. Heres a link to a vid that will probably show how voracious and large they get.
> 
> LINK


Thanks for the info. dont you think that the tank shown in that video is bigger then 20 gallons tho? How long do you think it takes a bull frog to fully grow?


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Inflade said:


> Get an african bullfrog they are the most aggressive.They grow really big I think they are the second largest frog species.They can eat a full grown rat when fully grown.And they are more active then pacman frogs.But one problem is their teeth.When fully grown their teeth can give one nasty and painful bite that will draw blood easily. Plus all they need is a 20 long for life. Heres a link to a vid that will probably show how voracious and large they get.
> 
> LINK


Thanks for the info. dont you think that the tank shown in that video is bigger then 20 gallons tho? How long do you think it takes a bull frog to fully grow?
[/quote]
OH yeah the tank in the video is a 50 gallon but what Im saying is that the max tank size a african bullfrog really needs is a 20 long. But if you want a cool pet might as well get a large tank and make an even nicer setup. But yeah all they need is a 20 long because they dont move to much like american bull frogs. And by the way if you do get one and you want one that can be really big get a male because in this species the male is the larger of the 2.It took mine about four inches to grow from the size of a quarter to about 4 inches across and at that time I thought he was a she because I thought he was done growing but nows hes at least 8 inches across and eats 2 mice a week. Is there any thing else you want to know?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks for all your help so far.

i have a spare 10 gallon and possibly a 15, but i would like to save the 15 in case my reds start to breed.

Is it possible for a pacman frog to live in a 10 or 15 gallon for a long time? and what would you recommend.

As well i am thinking of going semi terrain and semi aquatic. would a pacman frog use the water?

Do i need a heater, special equipment etc?

as well what would you recommend? a pacman or a bull frog? keeping in mind i am looking for aggression as well something that stays quiet. Croaking all day and night is a no no. My mom will Snap.

does male or female matter?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i dont think you can sex frogs (may be wrong) so if you get a male its gonna be loud
since both frogs are highly inactive i think the 10 gal would be fine for a while then you could always upgrade

if you do semi aquatic you should do a filter in the water or it would get messy
or you could just do like peatmoss and dampen it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A pacman doesn't need the water and could potentially drown if it's too deep. I always provided mine with a simple, shallow dish and he was fine.


----------

